# Home Lab Exchange Server + Office Communications Serve



## usertheone (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I am setting up a home computer lab from scratch using a single server with windows server 2008 r2, I am planning to use this to set up exchange server 2010 and an office communications server 2007 r2. I was wondering if anyone had any tips hints and comments about this. I am primarily looking for instructions or a guide to make the set up process easier current the only decent source I have is :

http://www.msexchange.org/articles_t...-r2-part1.html

beyond this I was wondering what I need to set up.

Here is basically what I want to set up:

office communicator features
exchange server features
online exchange server access

The purpose of this is purely for fun/educational purposes really, the kick here is if I manage to get this working over a hamachi network, but before all that I just need to set these features up.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Before you can install Exchange 2010 or OCS 2007 R2 you need:

1. One or more servers with Windows 2008 Server 64 bit or later.
2. DNS and Active Directory server (Domain Controller)
3. Plenty of CPU, RAM and Hard disk


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Normally when you run the setup it will tell you what you are missing and what the prerequisits are. You also need IIS and quite a few other things done prior to installing Exchange. Preparing AD for the install as well is another thing.


----------

